# emotiva? Any body use them?



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I've been searching around for outboard amps for a while now and the only ones i like i can't afford, then i came across the emotiva line and they seem like a great product at almost 5x's less then the amp i would like to have, but i was wondering what some of the folks that own them and don't, think about them. I have almost always believed in the old saying you get what you pay for and was wondering if thats the case here.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I don't speak from experience (I have an Outlaw 5ch amp), but everything I have read about the Emotiva amps has been positive.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Sounds like good news to me. thanks for the input.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Emotiva has a stellar reputation for both value and Customer Service. I really think their approach in using many of the same Parts in multiple Models has helped them keep the costs down coupled with them being Internet Direct.

An example of their Parts sharing is that they use the same 1.2 kVA Toroidal Transformer in all of the XPA Series. Be it XPA-1, XPA-2, XPA-3, XPA-5. I am especially fond of the XPA-1 and XPA-2 as they both offer a good amount of power for an unbelievable price. The XPA-3 and XPA-5 are quite good as well, but lack the punch of the Mono and Stereo Models. The XPA-3 and 5 are still fantastic values and offer a very cost effective upgrade over AVR's.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Parasound is actually one of the brands i would like, either that Anthem but as you know they are quite a bit spendier then the emotiva. The XPA 5 is the model i was considering but i want to be sure and have plenty extra headroom as i will be driving 2 pairs of paradigm Monitor 11's and a CC390. I've got a Denon AVR 3808 that i'll be using for preamplification and to power my ADP590 side surrounds. Just want to be sure i've got enough power, better too much then not enough right?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am a huge fan of Parasound and own many of their products. I love my HCA-3500 and HCA-2205AT and highly recommend either on the used market.

The HCA-2205 is simply a fantastic 5 Channel Amplifier. Unbelievably close in spec to the 5 thousand Dollar Parasound Halo A51. Truly one of the best buys out there if needing heavy amounts of power.

For comparisons sake, the 2205 has a 2 kVA Toroidal Transformer and 150,000 uf of Capacitance. The Emotiva XPA-5 has a 1.2 kVA Toroidal Transformer and 60,000uf of Capacitance. Perhaps not a fair comparison as the Parasound retailed for 2500 Dollars to the Emotiva's 800 Dollars. However, you can find a used 2205 for around 1000 to 1200 Dollars or less. The A51 has a 2.2 kVA Transformer and 164,000uf of Capacitance. The 2205 and A51 were both designed by John Curl who truly is a legend in Audio.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Wow, kinda wish i woulda jumped on the refurbished parasounds with full factory warrenty when they were available i was just skeptical because of the whole refurbished thing.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
With my experience with Parasound, I really would not be concerned about B-Stock. Parasound is an excellent Company and when they refurbish it, you can all but be assured that it will last for years.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks for your input, guess i'll keep my eyes peeled for more deals. Do you know of any sites besides Ebay for good deals on them?


----------



## DaveN (Oct 6, 2009)

With efficient speakers the XPA-5 is a cool running, quite good amp. I prefer it to the Aragon amps I had been using. They come with a no risk return policy.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Dave, what Aragon amps were you using? If it was a 4004, 8008, or Palladium I would be absolutely shocked. Aside from the Emotiva running cooler, the Aragon's have huge power supplies and amounts of Capacitance and were made in America.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## DaveN (Oct 6, 2009)

I was using an 8008bb and an 8008x3b.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am truly shocked. I have an 8008BB and I absolutely love it. One channel of the 8008BB has almost the same size Toroidal Transformer (1.1kVA versus 1.2 kVA) and more Capacitance (70,000uf versus 60,000uf) than the 5 Channel XPA-5. Literally one channel of the Aragon has more power than the entire XPA-5.

All that matters is that you like it, but I have never known anyone who has gone from an Aragon setup like you had to the XPA-5 and liked it better.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## DaveN (Oct 6, 2009)

My speakers are 95dB efficient. I doubt that I use 10% of the camp's power.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I meant to ask you about your Speakers. If you still have your Aragon's, they are still worth quite a bit of money. I used to have 2 8008BB's and sold one last year for 1,250 Dollars. Aragon's really have a devoted following and sell easily on the used market.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Gamelover360 (Apr 7, 2009)

I have been running the MPS-2 for a month now. No problems and my system sounds clean and powerful. Only good things to say.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

I just pulled the trigger on the Emotiva XPA-3 amp as I damaged the tweeter on one of my MTS-01 speakers. My Pioneer AVR was not delivering sufficient power to the front speakers and distortion caused the damage. I will use the Emotiva to drive the LCR and use the avr to drive the surrounds.


----------



## erwinbel (Mar 23, 2010)

Hello,

We are going to build a new house here in Belgium with a multi purpose HT / family room and I was looking for amps for it when I found the link to Emotiva's website. This was in November 2009. 

I then bought a pair of 3-year-old Jamo R909 (reccomended amp 550 Watt / 4 ohm) open baffle speakers for the new house's large open plan day room. Could not let these babies sleep in a back room awaiting completion of the new house, so I bought a pair of XPA-1 + the ERC-1 CD player. This is fabulous material for the price, even with the shipping, duties & VAT. The amps stay incredibly cool, less than lukewarm. I hope to make them work a bit harder when they go into the 23 x 53 feet day room. The ERC-1 CD is only 399$. You would at least pay 1000€ for similar build quality. Double that if you want balanced outputs also...


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

I just installed the XPA-3 amp today and wow what a difference. The change in the front sound stage was amazing. I also noticed a big improvement during movie dialogue with the MCS-01 centre channel. The SVS MTS-01's really like the increased power. ITs only been 1 day but already I am really impressed. I will do some more testing tomorrow.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
So glad you are happy with your XPA-3. Clean power makes a huge difference and the Emotiva will give you Years of quality reproduction.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

I just got the Emotiva UPA-1 monoblock amplifiers and had a listen last night. Certainly an improved soundstage over the 30+ year old Phase Linear 400. Hope to do more extended listening over the next few nights, but first impressions of the Emotiva USP-1, ERC-1, and UPA-1s together through the Magnepan MMGs is highly favorable. Probably one of the best $2200 two-channel systems one could assemble.


----------



## LCSeminole (Mar 28, 2010)

For anyone interested that has a UMC-1 in their home theater. Emotiva has posted a link to a second beta of the Version 6 software for updating. The hand shake/audio dropout problems with satellite & cable STP's through HDMI appear to be a problem of the past.:yay:


----------

